

People started protesting increasingly violent police force (finally) - skolos
http://america.aljazeera.com/articles/2014/3/31/protest-albuquerquepoliceforce.html

======
skolos
There was a lot of discussion on HN how police in the US getting more
militarized and violent. And people cannot and don't do anything about that.
It looks like people really getting fed up. Hopefully this will bring changes
for the better.

